

Crayola colors 1903 to 2010 - krtl
http://s3.amazonaws.com/data.tumblr.com/tumblr_kwtwglxCv91qatw9oo1_1280.png?AWSAccessKeyId=0RYTHV9YYQ4W5Q3HQMG2&Expires=1264643941&Signature=jIxnyhkVV%2FLmZnH8YeVMhm0ijrk%3D

======
vais
I find the topic of color dictionaries fascinating. I compiled some
information while working on an app here: <http://colordictionary.info> and
made my color dictionary data available for download as a Ruby hash here:
<http://colordictionary.heroku.com/data.rb>

------
JacobAldridge
Here's some more information on the origin of the picture -
[http://www.npr.org/blogs/pictureshow/2010/01/crayons_and_cho...](http://www.npr.org/blogs/pictureshow/2010/01/crayons_and_choice_a_headache.html)

------
Jach
I was talking with someone the other day about web design and caught myself
saying something about "the flesh color". Thanks, Crayola.
(<http://contexts.org/socimages/files/2008/08/flesh-4.jpg>)

~~~
philwelch
Heh, I grew up in the days after they renamed it "peach" but somehow
independently figured out that was the closest they had to caucasian skin
color so I used it. Or if I didn't have that crayon I'd just draw black
people.

------
patrickgzill
I remember a moronic high school English teacher that didn't know what "umber"
was and marking me down on a paper ... "burnt umber" of course being a Crayola
color...

------
mhb
<http://www.weathersealed.com/2010/01/15/color-me-a-dinosaur/>

------
blahedo
Cute, but I'd love it an order of magnitude more if it labelled them.

(I wonder why some of the colours were terminated....)

~~~
mrduncan
Not quite what you were looking for, but there is an amazing amount of info on
Wikipedia.

List of colors: <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Crayola_crayon_colors>

Crayola timeline: <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Timeline_of_Crayola>

------
jwecker
I wonder what they have against real dark brown and real light blue? Ah, I see
a second shade of blue they discontinued. Probably needed the names for some
other shades...

------
rrhyne
Inflation. ;)

